# Color help.



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

I am supposed to pick up a puppy tomorrow and was told she is a blue fawn. I have looked this up and noticed that blue fawns are said to have blue/violet noses which this pup does not. Can anyone help and let me know what her true color is? She's my first APBT and I am going to buy her either way, but I'm just curious because I love her tan/white markings and blue eyes. The mother is red and blue. The father is blue. THANKS! :woof:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am pretty sure that the pink goes away with age and darkens up.


----------



## pugs_boy (May 14, 2010)

an apbt is an apbt they come in all colors and sizes, but if you want to go the color route i would say she is a red nose apbt.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Yes, she has some red spots on her nose, I would call her a red nose as well. And there is no phyical way the mom could be both red and blue. She's either one or the other, or neither, lol!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

The nose will probably darken with age. The pup looks like it could be a blue fawn, but it's hard to tell in the pic as it's very dark, and you can't see the whole pup. Sometimes pups will have areas with a lack of pigmentation on the nose, meaning pink spots, or even an entire pink nose. My EB had pink spots on his nose as a pup, and it darkened with age, but a pink or spotted nose is a fault in EBs so it is not too common for it not to darken, I would assume the same can happen with pitties as they have some common ancestry (especially bullies). A dog with a pink nose is not a red nose, blue nose, or black nose, it is just a dog with no pigment on its nose as far as I know. Most blue fawns will have a blue or purple nose as far as I have seen. A blue fawn can lighten with age, and can end up looking light fawn or buckskin as an adult, but I think they maintain blue points.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Good post FC, but I think the little spot of color on the very top looks red, IMO. But you could very possibly be right and the nose could end up being blue.

Loki's nose was mostly pink as a pup and is now almost solid red.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Good post FC, but I think the little spot of color on the very top looks red, IMO. But you could very possibly be right and the nose could end up being blue.
> 
> Loki's nose was mostly pink as a pup and is now almost solid red.


It's tough for me to see if it's red or light purple from the pic I think once the pup comes home and he can post some pics in good lighting we will be able to tell. Loki is a perfect example of the pink spots, I think theyre cute, when Thrall was a baby we called them his reverse freckles lol, but he outgrew them.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We could tell her color with a photo of her standing in natural light.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the help. Like I said, she's my first and I've never checked up on colors and such until the people I am getting her from mentioned that she was a "blue fawn" and the entire litter (8) were blue fawns as well. After trying to find some kind of information on blue fawns, I just kept seeing nose color this, nose color that. I always heard this hassle about blue nose and red nose and didn't know what kind of difference it made, if any at all, lol. I read, during my search to understand, that blue fawn comes from a blue + a blue so I didn't know if people breed these pups based on nose color or what and if the blue + blue had any relevance or truth behind it. So thanks for clearing a lot of things up. I guess I will see which color she grows into. I apologize for my ignorance. :flush:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

In some other breeds the color is called Isabella, and you can look that up without the hassle of sifting through BYBs peddling "rare blue fawns".


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks FloorCandy, will do!


----------



## pitmommy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

the light is bad, but it appears to be blue fawn, i know my girl is true bf and her nose and all her fleshy places are pinkish. they have a sheen to there coat that makes the brown look bluish, best way i know to describe it, this is ariel, and like i said she is true b/f


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you. I'm sorry for the pic, I didn't take it and I don't have her yet. I will try to get some decent pictures of her tomorrow and post them up for review.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

pitmommy2010 said:


> the light is bad, but it appears to be blue fawn, i know my girl is true bf and her nose and all her fleshy places are pinkish. they have a sheen to there coat that makes the brown look bluish, best way i know to describe it, this is ariel, and like i said she is true b/f


That looks like a red nosed, red coated dog to me...

?!?!


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

it looks blue fawn to me kinda hard to tell hmmmmm


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well I will leave the color classifications to the experts then, lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Carriana said:


> That looks like a red nosed, red coated dog to me...
> 
> ?!?!


Looks like a red to me too. A blue fawn is really a lot lighter like a light honey color and they usually have a faint blue through their face around the muzzle. Let me try to find a good pic for you.

here you go


----------



## pitmommy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

my dog or his?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

pitmommy2010 said:


> my dog or his?


Yours, that's why I quoted your post 

I was looking at color classifications online and I saw some dogs that look to me like a red dilute being classified as blues. It's a bit confusing to say the least. How does a dog with red undertones (nose and/or coat) get classified as a blue when it's pretty clear they are more toward the red end of the spectrum?

Maybe Holly will pipe in eventually on this, I am pretty sure she knows the answer...

*waiting patiently until morning when Holly will be on and can answer*


----------



## pitmommy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

Carriana said:


> Yours, that's why I quoted your post
> 
> I was looking at color classifications online and I saw some dogs that look to me like a red dilute being classified as blues. It's a bit confusing to say the least. How does a dog with red undertones (nose and/or coat) get classified as a blue when it's pretty clear they are more toward the red end of the spectrum?
> 
> ...


i can tell you, than in some light she looks brown, and in others more blue...it looks like German chocolate to me, lol but she has two blue parents, no red anywhere, and next to my red girl, she looks blue. it all depends on the light thats why i said there's a sheen over there coat. look at the avatar pic, it looks totally diffrent from the pic i posted. dont matter, just goin off what i know....sorry if it was wrong 
i know her color is very unique, i've only seen a handful (locally) her color, and from what i can see in that pic, that pup is the same color as ariel. so if she's not blue fawn, what color is she? it's not red or brown...have dogs both those colors...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Unfortunately there are no unique or rare colors with the apbt. Blue fawn is one of the most common colors. Especially in the show ring.

The puppy looks like a chocolate rednose to me, but a better pic would be easier.

Pitmommy2010. Just because your dog has two blue parents and no red in the history doesn't mean the dog cannot be red. Red is recessive so it takes two copies of the gene to show the color on the coat. They can carry it for generations. Post a pic of your dog in natural light next to your red dog. In the avatar the dog looks light chocolate rednose. Red and blue have lots of variation in coat color intensity. Some are lighter some are darker.


----------



## pitmommy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> Unfortunately there are no unique or rare colors with the apbt. Blue fawn is one of the most common colors. Especially in the show ring.
> 
> The puppy looks like a chocolate rednose to me, but a better pic would be easier.
> 
> Pitmommy2010. Just because your dog has two blue parents and no red in the history doesn't mean the dog cannot be red. Red is recessive so it takes two copies of the gene to show the color on the coat. They can carry it for generations. Post a pic of your dog in natural light next to your red dog. In the avatar the dog looks light chocolate rednose. Red and blue have lots of variation in coat color intensity. Some are lighter some are darker.


lol, ok, learning lots in the last 24 hrs,...so heres the best pic i have of her and another dog together and it;s with my brown boy


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Harold (avatar) is blue fawn.

here is a better pic of him at 11.5 weeks. nose is blue, blue hue to face (it almost looks like he has blue eyeliner on) body is mainly fawn (not that it really matters because its just the color of the dog)

http://www.gopitbull.com/introduction-forum/27760-hello-n-illinois.html


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's a couple of photos of my two blue fawn girls.

Both girls as puppies










Melony almost an adult









Peggy almost an adult


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

There ya go That's just what I was talking about with the faint blue on the face. I just love your dogs Shana


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

I picked up the pup today so here are some pics. I can't take her out to the yard yet, but she fell asleep in front of a window so hopefully these are a little better. She's a light tan/beige (lighter in person than in the pictures) but it looks a bit gray/blue in certain lighting or when she moves around and her eyes are a light blue The spot on her nose looks purple in person, but IDK. Thanks for the help guys. Still just curious which color this is since it's quite nice. 

@Indigo Bully: She definitely doesn't look that color. Hmm...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

She has a "dudley" nose.

Just curious on the red blue mother. do you have pics?


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Here are some pics with indoor lighting....if it makes any difference. :hammer:


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

@miss: Here's a picture of her mom. Sorry it's poor quality. It is the only one her owners sent me when I asked.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Also, here is the one picture I got of her dad.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The mom looks like a chocolate tri color with a red nose and the father looks like a light chocolate red nose.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

@Aimee: Thank you! So would that make my pup a light chocolate red nose as well even though she's lighter? :roll:


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Your puppy looks like some of the puppies that were in Kaos's litter. Both parents were blue. He is blue. A third of them were the color of yours, I called it a tan with a blue tint when I tried to describe it to others.(I didn't know what color to call it..lol) There were lighter ones that were just fawn, and a blue and white cow printed one. I don't remember having seen any dark on the faces of the ones that looked like yours. Hmmm. I have some pics of the litter but I don't think it will help you. Super cute puppy though!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

mcmlxxxvii I think so. She looks chocolaty to me anyway.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you jayandlacy. That sounds like her coat as well. It is hard to explain because she doesn't look tan w/ a usual brown/orange/red undertone but instead has a gray/blue/tan appearance. That's the best I can describe it too. Her pink nose and lack of a blue mask seems to tell me she's not a blue fawn, but then I see other people posting pictures of pups/dogs the same color as her and claiming them to be just that.

I found this picture on google of a puppy that has the same coat as her, but they are saying it is called Champagne. Anyone have info on THAT one? lol....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes I would agree that looks champaign, wow this thread has a lot of misinformation about color. To be a blue fawn they need to have blue markings and normally a fawn body. The dog pictured earlier someone said was a blue fawn look chocolate to me.

The problem lies with the breeders, sorry but if the ppl you got her from are calling her a blue fawn then they are most likely BYB's and have no clue what colors the dogs are.

an example of a blue fawn is the ones that indigo posted of her pups. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yes I would agree that looks champaign, wow this thread has a lot of misinformation about color. To be a blue fawn they need to have blue markings and normally a fawn body. The dog pictured earlier someone said was a blue fawn look chocolate to me.
> 
> The problem lies with the breeders, sorry but if the ppl you got her from are calling her a blue fawn then they are most likely BYB's and have no clue what colors the dogs are.
> 
> an example of a blue fawn is the ones that indigo posted of her pups. Hope that helps a bit.


:goodpost: That's what I was getting at too. The blue fawn usually has the blue marking around the mask


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> I found this picture on google of a puppy that has the same coat as her, but they are saying it is called Champagne. Anyone have info on THAT one? lol....


I wouldn't call that puppy is champagne. It looks like a very very washed out blue. Champagne is a blonde color.


















This is blue fawn









Lighter washed out "blue"









You puppy looks Blue in one picture and chocolate in another. A picture in not to bright of sunlight would show the color best.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

See that is why holly is the expert! So I don't have my foot in my mouth, don't you ave to have some blue to be a blue fawn?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> See that is why holly is the expert! So I don't have my foot in my mouth, don't you ave to have some blue to be a blue fawn?


Yes I don't think that dog is blue fawn at all. Also if both those parents are rednose I don't believe the puppy is blue or a blue dilute, but with out properly lighted pictures I really can't tell who is what color other that the example puppy I posted and Mother and Father of the OP's puppy who both of them seem to be rednose.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's a little better (albeit goofy) pic of Harold
... blue nose/mask fawn mostly fawn body


----------

